# Larnaca



## busymee (Jan 28, 2010)

I've just arrived.................well two months ago, and Ive opened an organic food shop in Larnaca. It's right in the centre near St.lazaros church.
I've been living in Greece and thought I had some insight to Greek things.........not really. It's so different in Cyprus , it's great, I really like it.
Does anyone know of any organic farms?


----------



## TullioItaly (Mar 10, 2012)

CIAO Hello !

I will arrive to Larnaca the 29 April and stay for the First Time untill the 10 of May !
Can you please help me with some Info :
Do you know a cheap Accomodation (we need a Double (2 beds) Room,or small Studio/Flat !
Where is better to stay in Larnaca,in which location near the biggest Beach ?
Which kind Tourists and from where they are coming (countries)at the beggining oMay ?

Thanks for your Help/Assistance and Info that you can send us !
For sure we can Meet us in your local Shop !!

Kind Regards 
Tullio


----------

